# los medios / medio hermanos



## MarieSuzanne

Me gustaría saber cómo lo usáis vosotros. ¿Decís "Fulano y Mengano son *medios* hermanos" (adjetivo-sustantivo), como al parecer corresponde según el DRAE, o "son *medio* hermanos" (adverbio-adjetivo)? A mí no acaba de sonarme bien en plural, tal vez porque eso podría interpretarse también a la inversa, con "medios" como sustantivo.


----------



## bellota_2601

Yo siempre he usado "medios hermanos" si me refiero a Fulano y Mengano. Pero también diría "Fulano es medio hermano de Mengano".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Gracias por la pronta respuesta. Pero en este caso hay que decir que Fulano y Mengano son medios (?) hermanos de otro.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Medios hermanos* - hermanos con un solo progenitor en común. *Hermanos* es sustantivo y lo modifica el adjetivo *medios (*que concuerda en género y número con el sustantivo).

*Medio hermanos* - se llama así a personas que se tratan como hermanos, pero no lo son (así como 'medio locos'). *Hermanos* es adjetivo, y lo modifica el adverbio *medio*, que es invariable en género y número.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Interesante tu distinción, ManPaisa, pero no me parece avalada por el DRAE. En primer lugar, éste sólo reconoce a "hermanos" la categoría de sustantivo, aunque yo creo que también es adjetivo (o, al menos, sustantivo usado en aposición como adjetivo: _lenguas hermanas, países hermanos_, etc.). Y, si se acepta que "hermanos" pueda funcionar como adjetivo, ¿por qué no aceptar que lo califique el adverbio "medio" con el sentido de "No del todo, no enteramente, no por completo"?


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Interesante tu distinción, ManPaisa, pero no me parece avalada por el DRAE. En primer lugar, éste sólo reconoce a "hermanos" la categoría de sustantivo, aunque yo creo que también es adjetivo (o, al menos, sustantivo usado en aposición como adjetivo: _lenguas hermanas, países hermanos_, etc.). Y, si se acepta que "hermanos" pueda funcionar como adjetivo, ¿por qué no aceptar que lo califique el adverbio "medio" con el sentido de "No del todo, no enteramente, no por completo"?


 
RAE o no, así las uso yo. 

Si no te suena lo de *medios hermanos*, entonces ¿dices *medio hermanas* para referirte a dos mujeres que comparten un progenitor? 

¿Y que análisis sintáctico harías? *Medio* como 'adjetivo invariable'?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, es que interpreto "hermano" o "hermana" como un adjetivo modificado por un adverbio. Por otro lado, con "media hermana" lo siento como "media naranja", es decir, partida por la mitad. En cambio, "medio" como adverbio es para mí "no por entero".


----------



## ManPaisa

> No, es que interpreto "hermano" o "hermana" como un adjetivo modificado por un adverbio. Por otro lado, con "media hermana" lo siento como "media naranja", es decir, partida por la mitad. En cambio, "medio" como adverbio es para mí "no por entero".


 
Entiendo. 

Pensándolo bien, concluyo que en Colombia la construcción común es *hermanos medios*, no *medios hermanos *(lo cual facilita mucho las cosas)


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que en este caso _medio_ es adverbio: no del todo, no por completo. 
_Medio hermanos._
_Medio hermanas._
_Medio pariente._
_Medio parientes._

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Gracias, Pinairun! Yo también lo veo así, aunque el DRAE no me apoye.


----------



## lady jekyll

En mi entorno, siempre he escuchado  son "medio hermanas", jamás "medios hermanas". En este sentido, coincido con la explicación de MarieSuzanne.

Sin embargo, buscando con una respuesta, he dado con un dato que aporta el diccionario Anaya: 
medio: esta palabra, además de nombre masculino y de adjetivo, puede ser adverbio y, en este caso, es invariable: _nosotras estábamos medio dormidas_. 

Pero no dice nada de que pueda ser invariable como adjetivo.

Y en el caso de las hermanas es claramente un adjetivo, digo yo, así que... ????

Edito: Vaya qué rápidas sois! En el rato que he escrito esto ya lo habéis resuelto!! )


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Gracias a todos por sus opiniones! Este foro es fantástico para intercambiar pareceres y usos. Al parecer, el DRAE debería añadir la función de adjetivo para "hermano", según lo usamos (muchos).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Entiendo.
> 
> Pensándolo bien, concluyo que en Colombia la construcción común es *hermanos medios*, no *medios hermanos *(lo cual facilita mucho las cosas)


Muy bien, aunque nunca lo he escuchado de esa forma...



Pinairun said:


> Creo que en este caso _medio_ es adverbio: no del todo, no por completo.
> _Medio hermanos._
> _Medio hermanas._
> _Medio pariente._
> _Medio parientes._
> 
> Saludos


Excelente explicación, concuerdo con ella...

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Pinairun

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Gracias, Pinairun! Yo también lo veo así, aunque el DRAE no me apoye.


 
En el DRAE:
*medio, dia **hermana*
*1. *m. y f. Persona, con respecto a otra, que solo tiene en común con ella uno de los padres. 
Un sustantivo compuesto. 

Quizá sea la fuerza del uso. Porque, en singular, todavía: medio hermano, media hermana.

Pero, en plural: medios hermanos, medias hermanas. _Como que no_.
Por una vez... preferiría decir _hermanastros, hermanastras._

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pinairun said:


> Quizá sea la fuerza del uso. Porque, en singular, todavía: medio hermano, media hermana.
> 
> Pero, en plural: medios hermanos, medias hermanas. _Como que no_.
> Por una vez... preferiría decir _hermanastros, hermanastras._
> 
> Saludos


 
  Totalmente de acuerdo. Pensé en lo de "hermanastros" para salir del paso, pero no me gusta transigir en ese uso, aceptado pero impreciso. Yo distingo bien entre "medio hermano" y "hermanastro" (tal vez porque mi hijo mayor es medio hermano de mis hijas menores y no acepto que se le diga "hermanastro")


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Por una vez... preferiría decir _hermanastros, hermanastras._


 
Es que los *hermanastros* no tienen progenitor en común.  Se llama así a los hijos de una pareja nacidos de uniones anteriores.


----------



## Pinairun

MarieSuzanne said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Pensé en lo de "hermanastros" para salir del paso, pero no me gusta transigir en ese uso, aceptado pero impreciso. Yo distingo bien entre "medio hermano" y "hermanastro" (tal vez porque mi hijo mayor es medio hermano de mis hijas menores y no acepto que se le diga "hermanastro")


 

_Hermanastro_ suena o es despectivo, tienes razón.

Seguiré utilizando medio hermanos, medio hermanas, entonces, con el adverbio.
Me gustaría saber cómo se denominan en Derecho.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Es que los *hermanastros* no tienen progenitor en común. Se llama así a los hijos de una pareja nacidos de uniones anteriores.


 

Hermanastro es lo que tú dices, pero también "medio hermano" (según el DRAE) y estos sí tienen un progenitor en común.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pinairun said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo se denominan en Derecho.


 
  Me has dado la idea de preguntarlo en el foro de genealogía en que participo. Más expertos que ellos en parentesco...


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Hermanastro es lo que tú dices, pero también "medio hermano" (según el DRAE) y estos sí tienen un progenitor en común.


 
Vale, pero por estos lados no se usa así.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pinairun said:


> Hermanastro es lo que tú dices, pero también "medio hermano" (según el DRAE) y estos sí tienen un progenitor en común.


 
  Lo que ocurre es que el DRAE acabó por aceptar esa acepción para "hermanastro" por culpa del mal uso que hacía la gente, que llamaba hermanastro a un medio hermano. Pero en cualquier ciencia que trate del tema (genética, genealogía, medicina, etc.) la distinción es clara: unos comparten el 50 % del ADN, los otros son meros parientes políticos.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Lo que ocurre es que el DRAE acabó por aceptar esa acepción para "hermanastro" por culpa del mal uso que hacía la gente, que llamaba hermanastro a un medio hermano. Pero en cualquier ciencia que trate del tema (genética, genealogía, medicina, etc.) la distinción es clara: unos comparten el 50 % del ADN, los otros son meros parientes políticos.


¡Viva la precisión del lenguaje!  
Las hermanastras no compartían ni compartirán ADN con la Cenicienta.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo digo medio hermano, media hermana, medios hermanos, medias hermanas.

Según la sección de preguntas frecuentes de la DRAE:

*Palabras clave* o *palabras claves, copias pirata *o* copias piratas*
  En las construcciones formadas por dos sustantivos que constituyen una unidad léxica, en las que el segundo de ellos modifica al primero como si se tratara de un adjetivo, normalmente solo el primer sustantivo lleva marca de plural: _horas punta, bombas lapa, faldas pantalón, ciudades dormitorio, pisos piloto, coches cama, hombres rana, niños prodigio, noticias bomba, sofás cama, _etc. No obstante, hay casos en que el segundo sustantivo puede adquirir un funcionamiento plenamente adjetivo y adoptar también la marca de plural, como es característico en esta clase de palabras. Normalmente esto sucede cuando el segundo sustantivo puede funcionar, con el mismo valor, como atributo del primero en oraciones copulativas; esta es la razón de que pueda decirse _Estados miembros, países satélites, empresas líderes,_ _palabras claves_ o _copias piratas_ (pues son posibles oraciones como _Esos Estados son miembros de la UE, Estos países fueron satélites de la Unión Soviética, Esas empresas son líderes en su sector, Estas palabras son claves para entender el asunto, Las copias requisadas son piratas_). 
  Es decir, tanto _palabras clave _o_ copias pirata_ como _palabras claves _o_ copias piratas_ son expresiones posibles y correctas. En el primer caso, _clave_ y _pirata _están funcionando como sustantivos en aposición y no adoptan la marca de plural. En el segundo, están funcionando como adjetivos plenos (con el sentido de ‘fundamental’, en el caso de _clave,_ y de ‘ilegal o no autorizado’, en el caso de _pirata_), de ahí que adopten la marca de plural en consonancia con el sustantivo plural al que modifican.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Justamente, Toño. Si "hermanos" puede adoptar plenamente la función de adjetivo (como cuando decimos "lenguas hermanas", "países hermanos", etc.), ¿por qué no va a poderse modificar con el adverbio "medio = no por entero"?


----------



## Pinairun

MarieSuzanne said:


> Justamente, Toño. Si "hermanos" puede adoptar plenamente la función de adjetivo (como cuando decimos "lenguas hermanas", "países hermanos", etc.), ¿por qué no va a poderse modificar con el adverbio "medio = no por entero"?


 

Ley 1/1999, de 24 de febrero (Compilación del Derecho Civil de Aragón, España):

*Artículo 218.* Sucesión a favor de *medio* *hermanos* y sobrinos.
1. Si concurren hermanos de doble vínculo con *medio* *hermanos*, los primeros son llamados a doble cuota de la herencia que los segundos.
2. En el caso de no existir sino *medio* *hermanos*, unos por parte de padre y otros por la de la madre, la herencia se defiere a todos por partes iguales.
3. La herencia se defiere a los hijos y nietos de los *medio* *hermanos* por cabezas o por estirpes, según las reglas establecidas para los descendientes de hermanos de doble vínculo.

De otra obra, también de España:
"Partición hereditaria entre dos hijos mayores de doble vínculo y otro hijo de un solo vínculo, concurriendo dos *medio* *hermanos*, con un tercio de mejora para una nieta" (KUSK-621)
Carlos Vázquez Iruzubieta".


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo se denominan en Derecho.


 
Según el Código Civil de la República Argentina:
art. 360 - Los *hermanos* se distinguen en *bilaterales* y *unilaterales*. Son hermanos bilaterales los que proceden del mismo padre y de la misma madre. Son hermanos unilaterales los que proceden del mismo padre, pero de madres diversas, o de la misma madre pero de padres diversos.

art. 361 - Cuando los hermanos unilaterales proceden de un mismo padre, tienen el nombre de hermanos paternos; cuando proceden de la misma madre, se llaman hermanos maternos.

Esperemos la opinión de *piraña utria*...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues por lo menos por acá es común medios hermanos:

ESTIMACIÓN DE VARIANZAS GENÉTICAS CON MEDIOS HERMANOS MATERNOS
 
Ex dictador Saddam Hussein y dos medios hermanos fueron ahorcados
 
...del triple homicidio ocurrido el viernes pasado fue la disputa familiar por una herencia y podrían estar involucrados 
hijos y medios hermanos. 

Dos medios hermanos, ligados con al menos nueve robos de vehículos 

Si concurren hermanos de padre y madre con medios hermanos...


----------



## Pinairun

¡Vaya lío! 
Código Civil de España:
*Art. 951 *
Los hijos de los *medio hermanos* sucederán por cabezas o por estirpes, según las reglas establecidas para los hermanos de doble vínculo.

Cuestión de uso y costumbre, seguramente.


----------



## piraña utria

ManPaisa said:


> Vale, pero por estos lados no se usa así.


 
Hola MP.

Preciso que en mi tierra sí se usa "medio hermano" y "medio hermanos" en plural. Creí que era impresión mía por lo de "comernos" las letras, en este caso sería una "s", pero detallo con la ayuda de Google que en el periódico regional principal (El Heraldo de Barranquilla, el "veintiúnico" de Cartagena creo que solamente incluye una muestra), trae varios ejemplos.

Por otra parte, nosotros tuvimos legalmente en el Código Civil el adjetivo "natural" para esa idea, pero nuestro Corte Constitucional ha venido paulatinamente declarando como contrarios a la Constitución las referencias normativas que contemplaban estos calificativos y otros por la misma línea, como el de hijos o padre "ilegítimos", por discriminatorios.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

piraña utria said:


> Hola MP.
> 
> Preciso que en mi tierra sí se usa "medio hermano" y "medio hermanos" en plural. Creí que era impresión mía por aquello de que nos "comemos" las letras, en este caso sería una "s", pero detallo con la ayuda de Google que en el periódico regional principal (El Heraldo de Barranquilla, el "veintiúnico" de Cartagena creo que solamente incluye una muestra), trae varios ejemplos.
> 
> Por otra parte, nosotros tuvimos legalmente en el Código Civil el adjetivo "natural" para esa idea, pero nuestro Corte Constitucional ha venido paulatinamente declarando como contrarios a la Constitución las referencias normativas que contemplaban estos calificativos y otros por la misma línea, como el de hijos o padre "ilegítimos", por discriminatorios.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Pi, creo que "natural" NO tiene nada que ver con ser "medio hermano" o "medios hermanos" ¿no?
Y todos somos hijos naturales, faltaría más. Bueno, los hay probeta o cosas así, pero, al fin y al cabo, naturales. No sé si me explico.
Quiero decir que ya no hay hijos "ilegítimos" . Todos los niños nacen con los mismos derechos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Vaya, pues parece que somos mayoría los de "medio hermanos" (salvo nuestros hermanos mexicanos). ¡Y avalados por el Código civil de España! (bravo, Pinairun, por el dato).
Me siento mucho más tranquila con este consenso, y he dejado en mi texto, con gran tranquilidad, "los dos medio hermanos".


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> Pi, creo que "natural" NO tiene nada que ver ser "medio hermano" o "medios hermanos" ¿no?
> Y todos somos hijos naturales, faltaría más. Bueno, los hay probeta o cosas así, pero, al fin y al cabo, naturales. No sé si me explico.
> Quiero decir que ya no hay hijos "ilegítimos" . Todos los niños nacen con los mismos derechos.


 


Sí Pin, pero acá teníamos norma expresa que así los definía (es o era el artículo 55 del Código Civil): hijos con padre o madre común, no ambos. Asumo que los países que copiaron el Código Civil Chileno de Andrés Bello deben tener una referencia similar, así sea histórica.

Saludos,


----------



## MarieSuzanne

He hecho mi consulta en el foro de genealogía y me alegra constatar que el criterio casi general es considerar "medio" un adverbio: "medio hermanos, medio hermana", etc. Tal vez habría que escribir a la Academia y comentarlo.


----------

